# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > SUPPLEMENTS >  oxodrol 12......

## rar1015

This is some info i found on this product. Has anyone had any experience with it and is it as good as these people say? :Hmmmm:  


Additional Product Information:

Looking to flatten your abs and gain lean muscle, Oxodrol 12 will tighten your tummy and help you 10-15lbs of rock solid muscle in one cycle.

OXODROL 12 was designed to have it all, achieving only the best attributes with minimal side effects. You can expect to see dramatic and steady gains in strength measurable from one work out to the next!

What Can You Expect From OXODROL 12?

OXODROL 12 Gains: The gains from OXODROL 12 are very dry and lean, which means that you are going to make steady and strong gains without the excess water weight. All OXODROL 12 testers - who were selected in part because of their experience with running supplement growth cycles - found that the muscle gains produced from OXODROL 12 were no less than 2/3 of anything they had ever tried before. More interestingly, OXODROL 12 testers they found very few side-effects to complain about.

OXODROL 12 has a capacity for impressive and consistent gains in strength. OXODROL 12 Testers experienced dramatic and immediate strength gains, when consuming sufficient calories. To their surprise and our delight, every single OXODROL 12 tester became stronger every single workout, and many personal bests were recorded. The gains from OXODROL 12 will be impressive, and they will not take long to start, but they will be more gradual and consistent. With OXODROL 12, your numbers in the gym and on the tape measure will go up, not explosively, but they will go up surely and steadily.

How Should OXODROL 12 Be Used?

As with any compound, OXODROL 12 has different results and some people respond better than others. What this means for you is that you will need somewhere between 12mg and 36mg of OXODROL 12 per day, depending on your weight and training levels. See the stacking guidelines for more details. Using recommended dosages, the OXODROL 12 testers, on average, gained five pounds of muscle in under three weeks, while losing water and gaining no fat on hyper caloric bulking diets. OXODROL 12 is most effective when used during a bulking cycle. When using OXODROL 12 to bulk it is very important to take it with meals that consist of high complex carbohydrates and proteins. Protein consumption should be around 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight daily.

Getting You Covered...

You will want to increase your water intake while taking OXODROL 12 to counter the diuretic effects. Because OXODROL 12 is fat neutral, you can add a thermogenic effect by adding a fat-burner / energy supplement to your cycle. As for Post-Cycle Therapy, do not suppose that you can get away without using proper PCT following the use of OXODROL 12. The dosing and length of your PCT will depend on the length of your OXODROL 12 cycle. A great choice for PCT is the brand new product from Designer Supplements Rebound Reloaded.

OXODROL 12 Recommended Dosages
Weeks 1-2 2 caps OXODROL 12
Weeks 3-4 3 caps OXODROL 12
Weeks 5-6 4 caps OXODROL 12

PCT cycle

Week 7 4 caps Rebound Reloaded at night
Week 8 3 caps Rebound Reloaded at night
Week 9 2 caps Rebound Reloaded at night
Week 10 1 cap Rebound Reloaded at night


Product Nutrition Label:



Reviews: Back to Top 

Review Name (if one exists) -or- First Name Only is Used in any Product Reviews that you may wish to submit. Login and click on Change Email/Password/Phone to enter or change your review name. 

Review by joosep83 from cincinnati, OH on Sunday, February 19, 2006 
Really good thing, same thing as Luke i went to gym usually 4 5 times a week, i gained lot of muscle with lot of strenght. I'ts really good 

Rating: [5 of 5] 
Review by JONATHON from SALT LAKE, UT on Saturday, January 21, 2006 
This is my second week taking 1 capsule before I workout and one before bed. My workouts and Stamina have incresed x2. I have gained 7 pounds so far. This product seems to be working really well for me! 

Rating: [5 of 5] 
Review by luke from , on Sunday, November 6, 2005 
Rediculous. Taken it ONCE before, gained 23lbs in 6 weeks. Got so big so quick I just now found stretch marks. (grab some cocobutter to make sure that doesnt happen, just as a precaution) You're going to get HUGE on this product if you hit the gym on a regular basis. Personally, i'd hit the weights as much as possible. Attending school and having a full-time job prevented me from going as much as i'd like but i still gained a heavy amount of muscle and kept 19lbs of it. I only went to the gym an average of 3 times a week. TRY THIS! 

Rating: [5 of 5] 
Review by robert from trenton, MO on Tuesday, October 25, 2005

----------


## l2elapse

same active ingredient as Superdrol just 12 mg not 10

----------


## mwolffey

interesting

----------


## rar1015

Would you say its better than super drol?

----------


## cfiler

Very interesting.

----------


## rar1015

Im considering giving this stuff a try but not for a while.

----------


## mwolffey

> Would you say its better than super drol?



the fact that dosage is higher per pill compared to SD...maybe....but not much, they should be very similair in results...jmo

----------


## rar1015

Thats what i figured.

----------


## rar1015

Thanks guys!! I appreciate the input.

----------


## Brazil

After reading this i bought oxydrol. Now I just figured out the ingredient is different. Superdrol/methasteron 2a,17a-Dimethyl-17&#223;-hydroxy-5a-androstan-3-one 

oxydrol 2a-17a-dimethyl-5a-androst-3-one 

thats 5a vs. 17b and no hydroxy and no stan. can someone with knowledge in chemistry tell me whats up?

----------


## Bryan2

same thing just abbreviated differently

----------


## Brazil

thank you brian

----------


## kyjelly

Yeah, looks like another SD product, seeing how its basically banned.

They always gotta keep coming out with "new" stuff.

----------


## kevin3636

I start my cycle on Monday!!!

----------


## tinyguy2

we are happy for u

----------


## edgarr

> we are happy for u


Useless post.

I think what he is trying to say is "if anyone is interested I am starting mine on Monday and will post feedback"

----------


## rar1015

I wouldnt say its a useless post because if he's gonna start a log he's letting us know so whoever is interested in this stuff might just follow his log.

----------


## space trucker

I know little about body building supplements, so please excuse my stupid questions about Oxodrol 12.

First of all I think this stuff is amazing, the strength and size gains really worked. So I'm concerned about the health risks.
1) Is this an anabolic steriod ?
2) Why should you stop taking it for 3-4 weeks?
3) I'm 47 with high blood pressure (no medication needed) is this risky for me to take.

I'm off the cycle now and I dropped 10 pounds, and those heavy weights I was enjoying are getting really tough to use. I still use Purple K and protien powder. Any suggestions for me? I'm 6'3" 240 lbs. age 47.

----------


## Shane35aa

> I know little about body building supplements, so please excuse my stupid questions about Oxodrol 12.
> 
> First of all I think this stuff is amazing, the strength and size gains really worked. So I'm concerned about the health risks.
> 1) Is this an anabolic steriod ?
> 2) Why should you stop taking it for 3-4 weeks?
> 3) I'm 47 with high blood pressure (no medication needed) is this risky for me to take.
> 
> I'm off the cycle now and I dropped 10 pounds, and those heavy weights I was enjoying are getting really tough to use. I still use Purple K and protien powder. Any suggestions for me? I'm 6'3" 240 lbs. age 47.



I suggest you check out the search function. I'm sure you can find info there. If not start your own thread. : Hijack:

----------


## nyjetsfan86

oxodrol works just the same as superdrol, i put on about 14 lbs in 4 weeks using oxodrol 12, i suggest doing real pct not rebound and what other support supps are you taking?

----------

